
Why Russia Keeps Getting Away with Hacking America - TravelTechGuy
http://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-07-31/why-russia-keeps-getting-away-with-hacking-america
======
Mikeb85
Dear god. More anti-Russian fear mongering and propaganda.

a) There's no proof Russia was behind the DNC hacks

b) Even if they were, why does no one care about the corruption that was
uncovered? Don't shoot the messenger...

c) Does no one remember the whole Snowden/NSA thing? Every state hacks every
other state, the US does it more than most, other countries don't whine nearly
as much.

Recent weeks have also shattered the idea of the US 'free media'. So much
propaganda Stalin would be proud...

~~~
hourislate
A poor attempt at obfuscation.

I suppose you would also say that Russia had nothing to do with with
Litvinenko's murder, Nemtsov's murder, Shooting down MH-17, having no soldiers
in Eastern Ukraine, etc.

And concerning your comment about Stalin (Russians always did adore their
Tyrants), he would have been very proud today.

Over 50 % of Russians have embraced him.

[http://www.newsweek.com/putin-russia-economy-communist-
party...](http://www.newsweek.com/putin-russia-economy-communist-party-485630)

> For the first time this year, a majority of Russians (52 percent) indicated
> in an annual opinion poll that they considered Stalin’s bloody rule
> “probably” or “definitely” a positive thing.

~~~
ausvisaissues
> A poor attempt at obfuscation.

Just because Russia is guilty of some things, does not mean that they are
automatically guilty of others.

> nothing to do with with Litvinenko's murder

Probably the Russian government was involved.

> Nemtsov's murder,

Nothing has been proven, it is just pure speculation. I really don't think the
government benefited by killing him on red square -- it created a huge
embarrassment.

> Shooting down MH-17,

Russia may have provided assistance to rebels (e.g. in the form of air
defense). But there is no proof at all that a civilian plane was shot down on
purpose on orders of the Russian government. In most probability it is a
tragic accident (as happened earlier:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siberia_Airlines_Flight_1812](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siberia_Airlines_Flight_1812)).
These accidents are bound to happen when civilian planes fly over warzones.

> comment about Stalin (Russians always did adore their Tyrants),

Russians have a complex and tragic history. It is not that easy to reject all
of your history (the good and the bad).

I wonder if you are equally vocal about neighbouring countries who still adore
their Nazi independence fighters...

~~~
hourislate
Again, a poor effort to deceive rather than inform. Making excuses for evil
and murder and then adding your customary Whataboutism.

This isn't Reddit. The folks around here are quite Intelligent.

------
peterkelly
> _" Earlier this week at a speech at Fordham University in New York, FBI
> Director James Comey sounded a similar note. He said cyberattacks from
> states and non-state actors "needs to be called out, it needs to be
> sanctioned, it needs to whenever possible be prosecuted."_

Agreed. Let's start with the NSA.

~~~
mc32
He's talking inter-state not intra-state actors.

It's like somebody shooting themselves in the foot, why would they? Everyone
is looking out for themselves --sometimes with intent to help others too.

------
cm2187
This article is extraordinary. We now know the biggest offender by far in term
of hacking other networks is the US. But when you read it, it feels like we
are talking about the US being attacked by a bunch of rogue actors.

Do as I say, not as I do.

~~~
peterkelly
It's almost as if there were some sort of bias in the mainstream media...

~~~
finid
Well, the MSM is an extension of the US govt., so the bias is expected.

------
matt_wulfeck
> Why Russia/America/China/Britain/Israel keep getting away with hacking...

Clearly it's because they all do it to each other. Besides, I have a hard time
believing the US is not the best and most advanced at it. Other countries
would be stupid not to follow in their capabilities in this absurd game of
chicken.

------
droopyEyelids
Why in God's name are reputable news outlets repeating the completely
unverified rumor that it was a Russian hack of the DNC? It seems insane to me!

The NYT had an article about "How should Obama retaliate for the hack of the
DNC?" That is not just putting the cart before the horse, thats dragging out
the cart when there is not even evidence indicating a horse is there!

~~~
TenOhms
Why indeed. I think particularly no network has ever earned a better title
than CNN with their Clinton News Network. They're all shills for her at this
point no matter what she does, they'll hold her to one standard while holding
Bernie or Trump to another.

~~~
imron
You're getting downvoted, and for the people doing that, the DNCleak emails
provide evidence that the DNC is colluding with and directly influencing
stories and content at major US news outlets. Unfortunately, this person is
right.

------
philip142au
It would be better to tighten security and prevent such activity, than to
accuse any state actor, accusing a state actor, I would guess, gives them more
power in political negotiations.

As far as I understand, its mostly impossible to be certain who did what in
hacking since the location doesn't really determine who it is.

~~~
hourislate
Nothing is impossible.

Don't think for a moment that the US Gov doesn't know who did this. The
problem is how to approach it without giving away too much.

It is my feeling that all Russian Networks have been compromised including the
Kremlin's. There is no other country on Earth the has the reach the USA does.

So better to sit quietly and give them nothing. Let the media make the
assumptions and suggestions.

------
rrggrr
Assuming the Russians are to blame for the DNC hacks, the mistake is thinking
the US will respond in kind or openly. Russia faces more economic and security
challenges now than perhaps at any time since WWII and US pressure can be
applied in many ways. Whose to say the Panama Papers were not a CIA operation
aimed at exposing Russian and Chinese money laundering? Either way, Chinese
hacking appears to be a far more serious threat as the OPM hack illustrates.

------
hxucaa
Oh please. It's not like we Americans don't hack other countries.

~~~
vtange
If that's the case our victims are really good at not crying about it. It's
like we're the only ones who shout, "I got hacked!"

~~~
finid
How do you know you've been hacked when the "hacking" is done via a backdoor
in a Cisco edge router or switch or in a Microsoft software?

Most small nations that use backdoored devices and software don't have the
means to investigate.

------
fleitz
Because you live in a country that is more concerned that exposing the
corruption of your democracy poses more of a threat than the corruption of
democracy itself.

------
meric
Or, Why Clinton's DNC Keeps Getting Away With Not Keeping America's Secrets
Safe.

------
rdtsc
Anyone else think this great emphasis on Russia hacking the DNC is a way for
the existing US govt agencies to gain brownie points with the future President
(Clinton).

I read the same in the "I advise not to prosecute Clinton for the classified
emails on her server" statement by the FBI investigator. Can you imagine
advising to prosecute, then she becomes your boss.

At some point I'd imagine, all the "experts" and heads of agencies will expect
a little promotion, or other favor for contributing to her campaign --
diverting attention from the contents of the email to the hacking itself.

